# Dial failed through Nexus 4



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

dwhogan said:


> (rooted, running CM 10.1 latest M build)-Dan


Have you tried it with the stock AOSP build? If not can you try doing a nandroid backup and then restoring stock and seeing if it makes any difference?


----------



## dwhogan (Apr 4, 2013)

Yea...that's my next step. I just wanted to see if anyone's run into any issues or has any solutions with CM and interfacing. Also...is there a way outside of using an aux cord for spotify to work (either through bluetooth or USB)?


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

dwhogan said:


> Yea...that's my next step. I just wanted to see if anyone's run into any issues or has any solutions with CM and interfacing. Also...is there a way outside of using an aux cord for spotify to work (either through bluetooth or USB)?


If you have a 2013 with Mylink a2dp works (bluetooth). I don't think USB works for anything other than iDevices with 2011/12s.


----------



## dwhogan (Apr 4, 2013)

It is a 2013 and I figured it out today while I was messing around with it how to play music directly through it (spotify etc). 

I tried unpairing and repairing to see if that helped with the contact list issue but does not seem to help. I'm going to try flashing stock 4.2.2 and see if that makes it any better.


----------



## dwhogan (Apr 4, 2013)

Update: I recently flashed back to stock and actually found that it would no longer sync my contacts at all. I have since flashed by to CyanogenMod 10.1 and am once again able to sync contacts, manually pull up my contact list from the display and call from it, use voice commands to dial a phone number ("Call 617-555-1234") but if I say call "joe" it will say through the speakers "Calling joe on mobile" and then a black box pops up saying dial failed.


----------



## krabine (May 3, 2013)

I too am having this problem. I have an Verizon SGS3 on CM 10.1 5/1/13 Nightly

When I synced by iPhone to the car it allowed me to use voice commands to dial so I wanna say its something with the CM version. I have yet to revert my phone to stock but that should be my next step.

Also I don't think my a2dp is working as when I play via bluetooth I don't get any song information or ability to navigate folders on my phone.


----------



## HarshReality (Apr 14, 2013)

I had that issue but changed to AOKP a week ago and havent had it since.. is seems the BT stck was dumping. If your in no hurry to change ROM then Id goto your recovery and format cache (not factory recovery/erase) and then try it.


----------



## LouieO (Aug 1, 2013)

I also have a Nexus 4 and never used anything but the stock vanilla Android 4.2.3 and now 4.3. Ever since I've had my Cruze I've had issues dialing using the voice command in the car. If i directly dial from the phone it works with the car's speak system. I also notice once I dial out successfully through the phone I can then use the car's voice command system to dial out. Has anyone contacted GM or hear anything new with this issue?


----------



## oz1955 (Jul 13, 2013)

I to am having the exact same problem with 2013 Cruze on Nexus 4 running stock 4.3. I talked to GM and they tell me there is an update at dealer, have not gotten it yet.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm using the LG Lucid with Android 4.0.4, and I occasionally get the same "dial failed" message when dialing with a voice command. If I look down to the phone screen, the reason the dial fails is because the phone is requesting me to choose between using the phone or another app (usually skype or google voice) to dial the number. Once I make my selection, it works again until the next time the phone powers down or resets. If you haven't checked your screen when getting this error, I would do that next time and see if you might be having the same situation.


----------



## Bond007mgm (Jul 6, 2013)

I also get this same problem on a stock Nexus 5. Make a call thru the voice command and it will say dailer failed everytime. Tried connecting it and disconnecting it a couple times, have car at service right now to see if a update is a available to fix it.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

This is interesting. I don't have any issues at all, and always voice by name using my stock unrooted Razr Maxx. I have a 2012 basic radio with bluetooth PDIM upgrade. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Bond007mgm,

Sorry that to hear that you're also having trouble with the voice command. Please let us know how your visit goes, and if there is any additional research we can do regarding this issue we'd be happy to do so. Feel free to PM us your VIN and mileage if we can be of assistance.

Amber N. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Bond007mgm (Jul 6, 2013)

The service department looked up my phone and said my phone wasn't on the support list and that there's nothing they could do. I suggested that maybe try a firmware update on the MyLink, they instantly downplayed that option. Just like pretty much EVERYONE in this forum is having a hard time getting the firmware updated by the service department, then how else are we supposed to get it updated. Then with my wife's Samsung Galaxy SIII they said it was on the supported list but does have known issues that they are working on to fix. So we don't know if we are going to be able to get this fixed by the time the cars bumper to bumper warranty is up because we have to go thru the service department to get the firmware updated...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bond007mgm, 

We can reach out to your dealership on your behalf in regard to this concern. Have you been able to speak with Infotainment in order to make sure there is an update for your system? They can be reached at 855-478-7767. Let us know if you would like our assistance.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chs2fer (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm having the same problem with the Nexus 5, dial failed. Any luck from anyone else?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My nexus 4 drops connection and then reconnects every 15 seconds of a phone call so I no longer hook it up


----------



## chs2fer (Mar 18, 2014)

I've had this on my Nexus 5 on a stock rom before and modifying the contacts with Contact Cleaner rectified it. However the problem re-surfaced when I went to a custom rom (cyanogenmod). It was the same contacts, so I dove a bit more into it.

I put the phone in a developer state of bluetooth packet captures (tracing) and found the following failed(numbers redacted):

AT Stream: ATD+1-314-000-0000;\r

When dialing from the console, picking the number from the radio and dialing worked, so I tested a fail/work/fail and the following was present:

Failed:
AT Stream: ATD+1-314-000-0000;\r

Worked:
AT Stream: ATD+14150000000;\r
With a few more lines that are present with it actually dials

Failed:
AT Stream: ATD+1-314-111-1111;\r

To me, it looked like when the voice dialing occurred it was putting the dashes in there, but when dialing from the dash, it didn't. I found an app called Bluetooth Phonebook which handles the syncing of the contacts to hopefully get them to be synced correctly, without the dashes:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.android_rsap.irmctest

Trying the trial version worked, so I paid the 2 bucks for the full version and haven't looked back.

The problem could be one of 3 things really:

1. Default app for phone not set properly - Set Default
2. Contacts not formatted correctly - Contacts Cleaner
3. Contacts not syncing the format correctly - Bluetooth Phonebook

Hope this helps.


----------

